# VISA Scotia Momentum Infinite vs USA



## Karlou (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there!

I'm going to the states next week and I'm wondering which credit card is better to use in the US.
I have the Amazon VISA which gives me 1% cash back on every transaction and NO foreign exchange fee (savings of 2,5%) => Total 3,5% 
I'm wondering if I should put all the gas and the groceries on my VISA Scotia Momentum and get an extra 0,5% cash back...
Do you know if the cash back of 4% on gas and grocery applies to purchases made in the US?
It would be nice to hear from other users of the VISA Scotia Momentum 

Thank you

Karlou


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

I have both of these cards. According to the Scotia VISA's T&Cs it looks like you'd be better off using the Scotia VISA, as long as the gas stations or grocery stores use the correct merchant code. I'm fairly sure that Walmart grocery does not use the "grocery" merchant code, though, so keep that in mind if you're buying your groceries there. Having said that, I only use my Amazon VISA in the states.


----------



## Woz (Sep 5, 2013)

YMMV, I used the Scotia Momentum Infinite card at a Walmart in the US during the summer and got 4% cash back.


----------



## Karlou (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for your responses

I think I'll play safe and use the Amazon card
But I will try the Scotia Momentum a few times (gas and grocery) just to check if it works in the US

I'll let you know when I come back 

Karlou


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

It depends on the type of wal-mart. A regular one is coded as a regular merchant (1%) but a wal-mart super centre (with groceries) is coded as a grocer and gives 4%. However, they also charge a foreign exchange currency fee (I think it's 2.5%) so savings aren't that high even with a grocery store


----------

